# Mieszanka j. polskiego i angielskiego?

## kbzium

Cześć,

niestety coś jest nie tak z moim ustawieniem języka, bowiem część z napisów jest po polsku, część jest po ang. Jak to możliwe i jak zmienić całość na polski? Nigdzie nie widzę błędu...

Dziękuję!

----------

## sherszen

Pokaż swoje ustawienia języka, bo tak nic nie doradzimy.

----------

## sebas86

A możesz konkretniej? Chyba masz ustawione LC_* i LANG?

U siebie zauważyłem, że niektóre aplikacje mogą ignorować ustawienia systemowe (tak robi np. Firefox), a w części aplikacji po prostu tłumaczenia są niekompletne lub ich w ogóle nie ma (trzeba albo poczekać na poprawę tłumaczeń albo zrobić to samemu).

----------

## kbzium

 *Quote:*   

> kboom-laptop photos # more /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LANG="pl_PL.utf8@euro"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> kboom-laptop photos # locale
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> kboom-laptop photos # locale-gen
> 
>  * Generating 3 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs
> 
>  *  (1/3) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ... [ ok ]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

Sorry.

Pomysły  :Smile: ?

----------

## sebas86

To wygląda podejrzanie:

```
ocale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory 
```

U siebie mam wpisane 

```
pl_PL.UTF-8
```

 Niby drobnostka, ale pamiętam, że kiedyś przez to lokalizacje też nie chciały do końca łapać.

----------

